
Open Data from the Copenhagen Communal Area - bryanrasmussen
https://data.kk.dk/
======
bryanrasmussen
hope nobody minds a danish site, this came up in discussion previously and
people said they would like to see non-English content and that they would
just use google translate to understand it.

